# Best Hi Gloss Paint for Trim



## Mendon (Jul 8, 2012)

Repainting trim in an old house which has peeling paint. The customer want to match the exisiting sheen - it looks wet. I am trying to use SW Proclassic Hi Gloss to match it. After a significant amount of scraping, patching and then coating with a SW oil base primer, I applied the Proclassic. It is not even a close match. Spoke with SW and they thought the humdity may have been an issue - I am not buying that. The coat went on smooth but it looks more like a satin. My customer is far from impressed and I need to recoat where the paint was applied. Any recommendations on what else to use or where I may have gone wrong. SW does not have anything with a higher gloss.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Impervex or advance high gloss


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

All surface enamel gloss might be better.

I know if I had a customer who wanted old peeling trim painted in gloss, I would sell them on a low luster. Tell them high gloss will show all the inperfections off, etc. 

Tell them it would look a lot better.

Never have used high gloss in res only industrial.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Mendon said:


> Repainting trim in an old house which has peeling paint. The customer want to match the exisiting sheen - it looks wet. I am trying to use SW Proclassic Hi Gloss to match it. After a significant amount of scraping, patching and then coating with a SW oil base primer, I applied the Proclassic. It is not even a close match. Spoke with SW and they thought the humdity may have been an issue - I am not buying that. The coat went on smooth but it looks more like a satin. My customer is far from impressed and I need to recoat where the paint was applied. Any recommendations on what else to use or where I may have gone wrong. SW does not have anything with a higher gloss.


ProClassic is always labeled a sheen up. There is no such thing as gloss much less hi gloss in the waterborne line.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

Btw,Bm advance will get you there. 



And I'm a SW guy.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

California make a urethane modified acrylic called Larcoloid in high gloss. Anytime someone wants high gloss, that is my go to. I've gone through a hundred gallons of it, come back 5,6 years later, its looks like it was done 6 months ago. Advance is nice as well, but if the house is anything like the old houses I have done, where the trim is white white, Advance yellows a little. They may like that though. I don't.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Consider the new BM Grand Entrance High Gloss. Takes forever to dry, but has an automotive gloss level. Strain first because its so shiny any spec of dust look like a pebble in the paint. Fine Paints of Europe has a very high gloss oil too. Grand Entrance is a Water Reduceable Alkyd so its oil base but soap and water clean up.


----------



## Mendon (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks to all for your response.

I went back to SW and nothing was wrong with the paint. It is the Proclassic hi Gloss but does not come close to matching the existing trim sheen. Like some of you SW recommended going to BM. The BM supplier told me to use the impervio (ony comes in Quarts here in NY) over the impervix to beter guarantee the sheen needed. I am not crazy about putting another primer coat on over the latex topcoat. He made no recommendation on the advance or grand entrance. 

I will decide in the morning - hope I can satisfy the customer. I will post how the results turn out. 

Steve


----------



## Mendon (Jul 8, 2012)

kdpaint. The advance is a hybrid paint. Based on your observation it yellows like an oil. I have not worked with it or really any hybrid. Do you find the finish comparable to an oil?


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mendon said:


> kdpaint. The advance is a hybrid paint. Based on your observation it yellows like an oil. I have not worked with it or really any hybrid. Do you find the finish comparable to an oil?


Dead wrong. Its oil, not a hybrid.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## Mendon (Jul 8, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> Dead wrong. Its oil, not a hybrid.


 Sorry I must be mistaken on what a hybrid is. Looked at the product description for the Advance Waterborne as a Water Reducible Alkyd.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

NCPaint1 said:


> Dead wrong. Its oil, not a hybrid.


They make an alkyd Larcoloid, AND an acrylic. Fact.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

So theres a straight oil advance and there is also a different hybrid version as well?

Is this what is being said here? (Serious question)


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think advance is not a hybrid because it only has an alkyd resin, not a mix of alkyd and acrylic.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> So theres a straight oil advance and there is also a different hybrid version as well?
> 
> Is this what is being said here? (Serious question)


Easiest way to explain Advance. "Its a jelly doughnut". An oil resin wrapped in a latex vehicle. The "jelly" being the oil, the "doughnut" being the latex. 2 separate things in one. A hybrid is more like a cinnamon roll. Everything is all blended together.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Have any manufacturers been able to address the yellowing effect of water reducible alkyds/hybrids? I have seen Advance, Proclassic and California's first entry into this market from about 5-6 years ago (they say this has since been addressed, I dunno), all yellow a bit in white. 

The Advance was on trim in a bright sunny kitchen, the proclassic in a hallway, 
with the yellowing most apparent near a window, and the Cali stuff was on risers, no sun exposure. The effect was not as bad as true oil, but the color was affected.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

kdpaint said:


> They make an alkyd Larcoloid, AND an acrylic. Fact.


Sorry NC, I thought you were adressing the Cali products, not explaining the difference between hybrids and Advance. But I still love acrylic L:whistling2:arcoloid...


----------



## O'Brien (Feb 24, 2011)

Farrow & Ball offer a Full Gloss. 95% sheen. I have not tried the new formulation yet, though.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

If I were going for the highest sheen I would go with SW Industrial Enamel (Oil)


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Ppg's pitthane hi-gloss. 

Best sprayed out tho.


----------



## Faron79 (Dec 11, 2007)

NACE probably had the best one...FPE.

NOT cheap....but DAMN good.

Use either the Full-Oil Hollandlac Brilliant (Gloss), or their Hybrid ECO Satin or Brilliant. The ECO runs ~~ $50/qt.

On a properly prepped surface (primed & SANDED!!!), the results are stupid-good!! I've used-ém both. Amazing stuff....

Faron


----------



## Mendon (Jul 8, 2012)

*Gave BM Advance*

Based on some of the recommendations I went with BM Advance - was also curious to work with it. Cost was approx $40/gallon. I am satisfied with the results. It provided a smooth Hi Gloss comparable to the exisiting house trim. Although the finish is comparable to an oil it dries quicker. Also spoke with a BM tech guy and he informed me it takes at least 2wk to cure. This may be a concern to someone laying down carpet.

Thanks for the other recommendations - I compiled a list and will try some if possible.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

Mendon said:


> Based on some of the recommendations I went with BM Advance - was also curious to work with it. Cost was approx $40/gallon. I am satisfied with the results. It provided a smooth Hi Gloss comparable to the exisiting house trim. Although the finish is comparable to an oil it dries quicker. Also spoke with a BM tech guy and he informed me it takes at least 2wk to cure. This may be a concern to someone laying down carpet.
> 
> Thanks for the other recommendations - I compiled a list and will try some if possible.


The first time I used Advance we told the customer to give it a week to cure before putting the harder, heavier stuff back on the shelves, and then we went back to to help him. After a week the stuff was as hard as a rock and looked just like oil. Two weeks seems like a long time...


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

kdpaint said:


> Have any manufacturers been able to address the yellowing effect of water reducible alkyds/hybrids? I have seen Advance, Proclassic and California's first entry into this market from about 5-6 years ago (they say this has since been addressed, I dunno), all yellow a bit in white.
> 
> The Advance was on trim in a bright sunny kitchen, the proclassic in a hallway,
> with the yellowing most apparent near a window, and the Cali stuff was on risers, no sun exposure. The effect was not as bad as true oil, but the color was affected.


I haven't seen any major yellowing at all. Oil's usually yellow in the dark, not in direct light.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Hmmm. I have not seem major yellowing either, nothing like a true oil in a bright white going yellow, but I have seen whites change in the paints I mentioned earlier. As for color changes in interior paints (no UV protectant)with sunlight, that happens to most paints. The slight yellowing thing is different.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

swp pro classic is just as good as advance levels out nice but u need work fast as it starts to set up soon as its brushed out


----------



## finaltouch0 (Jul 14, 2011)

tntpainting said:


> swp pro classic is just as good as advance levels out nice but u need work fast as it starts to set up soon as its brushed out


They recently reformulated proclassic because of this. Now you have more time to work with it. Harder to dial in for spraying, but easier for brushing.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Good to know , i just put flotrol in it gave me alittle more time before sets up


----------

